# 2.1 Channel Speakers



## coolarunkumar21 (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi 
I want to buy a 2.1 channel speaker system And selected three models First is Altec CS21. Second Is  Altec VS4121 and the last one is Creative I-Trigue 3500.So Guys which one should i choose.The main purpose is music listineng and my budget is Rs.7000.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2005)

go for creative, they sound really good in music


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 22, 2005)

Well with a budget of 7k u can easily buy the Altec Lansing 251 5.1 speakers and still be left with money to buy a decent sound card like the SB live 5.1. Altec Lansing all the way..........


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 22, 2005)

i always wanted to knows this

how much exactly wod b the diffrence between and onboard 7.1 and a sound card with 7.1 output


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 22, 2005)

We Have To Take a Lot Of Factors Into Consideration Here,
A 7.1 Speakers And a Sound Card Are Of Not That Much Use Until The Sound Has been Decoded In That Format Which Is Absolutely Nil For Now as Neither DVD Or Vcd(Out Of The Question) Provided 7.1 Encoding......The Difference would also depend on the Cards Decoding Capability (Be It Onboard or an Additional Sound Card).....So Considering The Factors The Diff For Now Would Not Be Much as Investing In a Platinum Audigy Zs 2 Would Be "Almost" The same as Going For a Onboard One.....but Yea The Eax and Other Sound Certifications Do Matter as The Sounds Encoded In This Formats Will Only Be Enjoyed On The Supportive Sound Cards  

@coolarunkumar21.....Since U Alreasy Have The Opinions Here.....7k Is a Great Budget For a 5.1(So Altec Included As Well Ahhhhhhh ) But Since U kinda Asked For a 2.1 Opinion The VS4121 Is A good Choice Over The Others  Massive Bass and Stunning Performer.....So Altec Here Too


----------



## djmykey (Jan 23, 2005)

Any 1 knows where can I get a 2.1 sound card. Second hand bhi chalega but creative (and yes pci slot) coz my onboard snd card sux man. I can't get the juice I want. But I believe in buying a new thing always and I'm not gonna upgrade my spks so wud any 1 recommend me a 5.1 snd card or somethin.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 23, 2005)

The Creative Vibra 128 Bit Would Be A Good Choice For a Stereo Sound Card(or The 2.1).....It Could Cost Somewhere Around Rs.800 I Suppose.....The 5.1 Choice Would Be Creative Sb Live 5.1 for around 1.7k or 2k......Post The Query in The Bazaar Section May Be Someone Would Be Willing to Sell Their Second Hand Sound Card 8)


----------



## moshel (Jan 23, 2005)

I myself want to buy new speakers and i checked out the demo of all altec lansing speakers

atp3 quite good speakers, good performance even better than creative 4.1
vs4121 performance mostly same as atp3 but go for it if u like more of bass

251 i didnt like those at all, buying those will be a waste of money.

the best speakers u can get for 7k is altec lansing 621

the best speakers in 2.1 category....costs 7k

i personally want to buy those i heard them and the sound is mind blowing 200 watts RMS


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2005)

guys...help me get a 2.1 too...only diff...im in new york...
im thinking of 2 models:
logitech z-2300
creative megaworks 250D

both of the above sets cost abt the same although they r hard 2 find.....both r THX certified...logitech gives 200W while creative gives 300W

altec has a couple of good models but they r very expensive...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 24, 2005)

Definetly The Logitech Series......As Their Bass Reprodution is Way better Than The Creative Line Up.....Even Though Both Are THX Certified The Rms Rating Matters The Most And even Though The Creative Has a Fair Enough Advantage of 100W More Rating Than Logitech The Reviews I Have Recieved For Its 5.1 From My Friends Is Just Excellent 8) 

Plus The Silver Body Finishing & The Soundtouch Wired Remote Is also a Eye Candy   Plus It also Supports The Gaming Consoles(Ps2 And XBox)Via Its Game Console Adapter


----------



## theraven (Jan 24, 2005)

megaworks baby
MEGAworks all the way


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 24, 2005)

Sound is a subjective matter ! I suggest u get  a demo nemesis and then decide. Btw i wud go for the Logitech set too..................Also the creative sub-woofer is a tad too big.......

Also are you sure that the creative RMS values are correct.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2005)

yea blade the creative values r correct...the problem is that both speakers have limited availability.....dunno if i can get a demo...thats y i asked u guys...mebbe u have heard these speakers....if i can find it, i will get creative....else logitech....


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 26, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> thats y i asked u guys...mebbe u have heard these speakers....if i can find it, i will get creative....else logitech....



Well thats the only reason y i said sound is subjective matter  .


----------

